# Change of circumstance - Got married



## raylangivens (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello,

My partner already has an Aus. PR.
When I submitted my application, I was engaged and I put my Marital status in the application as 'Engaged' with the future marriage date.

My application is with the CO, we are waiting for USA PCC. I got married last week.
We have applied for Marriage certificate, but that will take another week to come.


Should I submit Form 1022 - Change in circumstance after I get my marriage certificate?
If I get my PCC and Grant before my marriage certificate, should I still submit FORM 1022?

Thanks.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

raylangivens said:


> Hello,
> 
> My partner already has an Aus. PR.
> When I submitted my application, I was engaged and I put my Marital status in the application as 'Engaged' with the future marriage date.
> ...


Hey raylangivens,

Congratulations on getting married 
1. What visa subclass did you apply for, subclass 300 or 309?
2. Yes, you will need to submit the change of circumstance form along with your marriage certificate.
3. You can submit the PCC separately after or before along with the change of circumstance form. The most important is the form to inform immigration of the change in your relationship status so submit that asap!

Hope this helps. Please do ask if you have more question.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## raylangivens (Aug 31, 2014)

Becky26 said:


> Hey raylangivens,
> 
> Congratulations on getting married
> 1. What visa subclass did you apply for, subclass 300 or 309?
> ...


Thank you for the response and your wishes!

My partner has 189. I have also applied for 189. So, there is no partner dependency.

Also, I will mention the same in FORM 1022 - that my partner already has a valid 189 visa.

Do you think this change in marital status will cause any delay in my Grant or any further queries from the CO?


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

raylangivens said:


> Thank you for the response and your wishes!
> 
> My partner has 189. I have also applied for 189. So, there is no partner dependency.
> 
> ...


No worries, happy to help 

Oh! If your application is with AHC, then submit the change of circumstance form anyway to avoid any confusion. I don't think the change in marital status will cause any issues because your partner already holds a subclass 189. Subclass 189 is not my area of expertise so hopefully someone with experience replies to your post, sorry.

Any reason why you didn't apply for the partner visa? Just curious 
*Seniors, please advice! Thanks!*

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If your partner already has a 189 visa, you cannot be added to it as his partner. He would have needed to include/add you to his application before his visa was granted.

Has he sponsored you for a partner visa or have you applied for your own 189 visa (gotten a skills assessment, submitted an EOI, received an invitation, etc.)


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for your help Maggie


----------



## raylangivens (Aug 31, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If your partner already has a 189 visa, you cannot be added to it as his partner. He would have needed to include/add you to his application before his visa was granted.
> 
> Has he sponsored you for a partner visa or have you applied for your own 189 visa (gotten a skills assessment, submitted an EOI, received an invitation, etc.)


My query is just about 'Change in Circumstance'.
I am not adding myself as his partner in his application. He has a 189 visa since 2012. He has not sponsored my visa. I have applied for my 189 visa independently.

It just so happened that I was engaged to him when I applied for PR and got married before the PR grant.
He got his PR much before we were engaged.

I guess I should have provided this info in my original post. But I didn't think it was relevant, as I was only asking queries about 'Change in circumstance'.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You're right, it's not relevant. You can submit a Change of Circumstances form to update your marital status for your application.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You're right in that it's not relevant, but the problem is there wasn't enough information for us to KNOW it wasn't relevant, haha.


----------

